# Total Car Diagnostics scan tool!!??



## CaptRon

I stumbled onto this and it looks too good to be true...

Did anyone tried it? Is this Legit?

Full version of VCDS with chipped cable HEX+CAN for £44.
https://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/sho ... stech-vcds


----------



## Veneeringman

Well considering the 'official' version is £250 + I'd not be letting that anywhere near my cars. 
Best £250 I've spent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterW

price is great and I think you can pay with paypal


----------



## bigdodge

Looks good wonder if someone will take the plunge and provide some feedback.


----------



## crono35

Their explanation sounds fishy... why would ross tech license out their chip and lose out?

A simple email to ross tech would clarify if these people are actually operating legally though. Either way, I don't think you'd get the support you would get if you ordered a genuine cable.


----------



## Mondo

Bought it. 

Did it a month or so ago. Slightly worrying it seemed to take ages to get here from Oz, but on the outer edge of their stated delivery time. Didn't get a tracking number, but it made it here.

Seems fine, but not used it much so far, wot with my bung lambda bung. :? They give you a link to download VAG-COM V12.12 (I think) as that's the only version this works with - DON'T UPGRADE IT!

Had VCDS-Lite before so a quick shuftie shows it to be a little different, but it's all in there and seems to work fine. Even worked out where the logging stuff is, so when my zorst is fixed I can log a proper run in the lovely cold weather and get my charts back from the captured Excel file. 

So... early days, but seems OK.


----------



## merlin c

If its good enough for Mondo, then thats all I need to know..............ordered £45.60.......will update when received


----------



## cookbot

It's a Chinese hacked version and work as per the genuine one, just depends if you're bothered about having a copy or the genuine thing. They pop up on eBay for about £30 sometimes too.


----------



## Wak

cookbot said:


> It's a Chinese hacked version and work as per the genuine one, just depends if you're bothered about having a copy or the genuine thing. They pop up on eBay for about £30 sometimes too.


The Chinese really don't give a shit about cloning anything! :lol: 









I'm looking forward to them producing Stepford wives one day!


----------



## cookbot

Wak said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Chinese hacked version and work as per the genuine one, just depends if you're bothered about having a copy or the genuine thing. They pop up on eBay for about £30 sometimes too.
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese really don't give a shit about cloning anything! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to them producing Stepford wives one day!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: WTF is that???


----------



## Spandex

Yep, I was going to say, the only difference between this and the Chinese copies is that this one is pretending that it's not a Chinese copy.

Personally I'd just buy an original one as it effectively costs the same (because when you come to sell it you'll have only lost £40-£50).


----------



## ReTTro fit

Vagcom is now on version 14.10 so it's already quiet out dated

If it is a fixed software version then it is a hacked one, the same as any other sold.

But deffo worth £45 as version 12 will do near enough everything you'd need on cars / modules up to mid last year

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Mondo

Spandex said:


> ...Personally I'd just buy an original one as it effectively costs the same (because when you come to sell it you'll have only lost £40-£50).


...except you've had to shell out an extra £200 to start with. :wink:



1wheelonly said:


> Vagcom is now on version 14.10 so it's already quiet out dated
> 
> If it is a fixed software version then it is a hacked one, the same as any other sold.
> 
> But deffo worth £45 as version 12 will do near enough everything you'd need on cars / modules up to mid last year...


+1 to all you said.


----------



## PeterW

I just place order 45pound is good price to check it and try I dont realy like to spend 300£ only to use it couple times a year


----------



## Donay

Mondo said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Personally I'd just buy an original one as it effectively costs the same (because when you come to sell it you'll have only lost £40-£50).
> 
> 
> 
> ...except you've had to shell out an extra £200 to start with. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vagcom is now on version 14.10 so it's already quiet out dated
> 
> If it is a fixed software version then it is a hacked one, the same as any other sold.
> 
> But deffo worth £45 as version 12 will do near enough everything you'd need on cars / modules up to mid last year...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 to all you said.
Click to expand...

Also as these far east versions get more and more introduced to the public the original version will go down in value.Being that i am not a mechanic and would be only using it ocasionally,I surely would opt for the copy.


----------



## Mondo

Feck, I should be getting commission for this. :?

[smiley=book2.gif]

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## CaptRon

Mondo said:


> Feck, I should be getting commission for this. :?
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> [smiley=argue.gif]


... then I should get one for free for bringing it up


----------



## ReTTro fit

Just a heads up to ANYONE buying vagcom, weather it be original or not

It's so easy to play about with things and before you know it you've forgotten which bit or byte you've altered and stuff stops working, so my advise is ALWAYS save a copy of the original coding of any / all your modules before altering stuff !!!
Then you always have the facility to correct things

Not telling anyone how to suck eggs guys, just a bit of free advise from someone who learnt the hard way lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## eldiablott

1wheelonly said:


> Just a heads up to ANYONE buying vagcom, weather it be original or not
> 
> It's so easy to play about with things and before you know it you've forgotten which bit or byte you've altered and stuff stops working, so my advise is ALWAYS save a copy of the original coding of any / all your modules before altering stuff !!!
> Then you always have the facility to correct things
> 
> Not telling anyone how to suck eggs guys, just a bit of free advise from someone who learnt the hard way lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


haha, hindsight is a bitch


----------



## PeterW

Today I received cable I place order on 16th so nice fast shipping


----------



## Spandex

Mondo said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Personally I'd just buy an original one as it effectively costs the same (because when you come to sell it you'll have only lost £40-£50).
> 
> 
> 
> ...except you've had to shell out an extra £200 to start with. :wink:
Click to expand...

But you get that £200 (at least) back. If you just don't have the £200 spare as a 'deposit', then fair enough but realistically, anyone who can't pony up £200 at short notice isn't going to last very long with a TT...


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Anyone any feedback


----------



## PeterW

I will try it next week firts I have to sort my obd becouse aftermarket radio instaled


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Thanks


----------



## Mondo

blackpoolfc said:


> Anyone any feedback


Wot, you mean apart from what's on the 1st page? :wink:

Startup always points out the software is out of date, so ignore it. Certainly logs fine and finds/clears faults. Not used it to change any settings (key blips, dash lights etc as I like what I have ) but doubt it'll be a problem.

Seems worth to me the £45 or so.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

That's what I was asking does it do everything the genuine one does,you've now answered my question


----------



## PeterW

Finally I scan my car after sorting k conection in my stereo 
I fund that my xenen level sensor is faulty 
And I clear some old central locking faults 
Great piece of software


----------



## merlin c

Recieved my cable Monday and went onto 'Total Car Diagnostics support' website to get installation instructions. I made some mistakes and wrote to them asking for help, had a reply the next day from a mechanic called Alex, we exchanged a couple of E-mails and he sorted my mistakes, good man! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just did full auto scan and some output tests, works fantastic!!!! £45-00 too good and cheap NOT to buy!!  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## wilson

Just posting so I can find this link again


----------



## Stochman

wilson said:


> Just posting so I can find this link again


Me too


----------



## merlin c

Stochman said:


> wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting so I can find this link again
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...

hello https://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/sho ... stech-vcds


----------



## bigootang

I ordered one of these on the 7th Feb and still hasn't arrived! 
How long on average had those that bought took to arrive?


----------



## RobCo

I think these are on Amazon now.

UK stock and £38 delivered.


----------



## SBL

bigootang said:


> I ordered one of these on the 7th Feb and still hasn't arrived!
> How long on average had those that bought took to arrive?


I ordered end Jan but got a mail 2nd Feb saying they were out of stock. I e-mailed a few days later asking when it would be posted and got note on 5th that it had been sent that day.
Arrived about 1 week after confirmation of sending.


----------



## misano03

Ordered mine on 5th Feb. and had it by the 11th!! will be getting the software onto the laptop this weekend as we had to replace the old laptop due to it being broken... hoping this will help me understand our TT a little better!


----------



## -Jason-

Seems to be sold out everywhere.

Anyone got a link with stock somewhere as would be interested in getting one.


----------



## bigootang

Well I've contacted them and not heard anything as yet. If don't hear soon will open a PayPal dispute and buy elsewhere...


----------



## SBL

bigootang said:


> Well I've contacted them and not heard anything as yet. If don't hear soon will open a PayPal dispute and buy elsewhere...


Don't forget they're in Australia, it's early hours of Saturday am there.
Try the e-mail address below, I received info from this, named as Alex E.

[email protected]


----------



## bobclive22

Hi, paid $30 for mine, exactly the same, full vagcon can bus till 2014.

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?cat ... diagnostic


----------



## -Jason-

I was looking at that one earlier but didn't know if it was the same.


----------



## CaptRon

Got mine a while ago but I guess they just got too many orders at once from the TT forum!


----------



## PeterW

now they selling upgrade one I received email

I sent you an email 2 days ago about discount offer to upgrade to latest VAG-COM 14.10 cable and software.

I made a mistake saying coupon gets you $67 off. I'm sorry.

It gets you $47 off original price. Because we're using a high-quality chip that's expensive to manufacture, hence we're unable to discount it so much.

If you already got it at $67 off, you're lucky. We already shipped your VAG-COM 14.10 cable today.

To upgrade to latest version 14.10 as seen here - here's the steps... 
1.Login to cart.
2.Add VAG-COM 14.10 to cart.
3.Proceed to Checkout
4.Inside Coupon, enter: just send me a Message 
5.And click on tick to apply it.
6.That will waive $47 off total price.

And as always, if you really found VAG-COM useful, then I encourage you
to eventually get it from Ross-Tech, as they deserve the credit.

Warm regards,

Alex E.
TotalCarDiagnostics.com
Sydney Car Mechanic and Engineer

so I just place order 
any one want the coupon just send me the message


----------



## -Jason-

Used mine alot and it seems faultless.


----------



## PeterW

for that price is really great I use on my friends cars like vw and seat with no problem and good results


----------



## TTornottobe

Thank you peterw made my purchase and used discount code you gave me 
True gent


----------



## thebluemax

RobCo said:


> I think these are on Amazon now.
> 
> UK stock and £38 delivered.


is that the same one as (Total Car Diagnostics ) on Amazon ? its now £33:89, 
must be worth a punt at that price eh ??


----------



## vorenusvalerius

I've got mine, and wait for delivery.
I will update after i used


----------



## FiveDirty

For those guys still waiting for their orders, bear in mind it just might have been picked up by customs. 
Don't forget Aussie imports are subject to VAT and import duty !

Regarding the copies, I borrowed a laptop and cable of someone who bought the cheapest cable around, complete with software. He can't remember what he paid for it but thinks it was around £15. I was very doubtful it would work on everything having read here and elsewhere about the copies. But as a newbie to the TT (And the software) its worked on everything I've tried so far, so has been a superb tool checking various systems and changing some of the basic settings. I appreciate it might not do everything the latest versions do - but its plenty good enough for most owners.

I'm not condoning copy gear at all but for the occasional user its hard to justify the price of the genuine article, which seems to be aimed at the regular or semi pro user.


----------



## Outnumbered

Just commenting so I can find this thread later


----------



## Chris.Barton

Been following this thread and it's confused me more sorry.
The official one is £250 + I gather, then there are some which have been bought and suit the average user for c$67 
https://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop/car-diagnostic-tools/vagcom-rosstech-vcds

... and then the link posted for a £3.88 deal?? 
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...tbzDv5UwXZX1hoDenuaU53OB8WY5&cn=9271&cv=15095
How can there be such a saving even if it is a copy?
Is it a matter of what software (if any) is included? I.e. the cable is cheap but the software is what you're paying for?

I'm currently paying £50 every 12 months for someone to spend literally less than 30 seconds resetting my airbag light before the MOT.
(I would rather fork out a one off fee and fix this myself rather than continue with the hassle and expense I'm currently putting myself through.)

Will this software work on any laptop or are there some system requirements I should be wary of?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaptRon

The one from the first link is the full version of Ross-tech VCDI. Not sold from Ross-Tech and not the latest version but not a problem with our cars.

The other ones come with a freeware version: VCDS Lite but has very limited functions but let you read and clear faults. You can register it for $99. and get more functions but not all.

The table in this link shows the differences.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-functions.html


----------



## Hoggy

Chris.Barton said:


> I'm currently paying £50 every 12 months for someone to spend literally less than 30 seconds resetting my airbag light before the MOT.
> (I would rather fork out a one off fee and fix this myself rather than continue with the hassle and expense I'm currently putting myself through.)
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, If you just want to reset air bag light, get one of these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-VW-Airba ... 3a905aa5df

To do more one of these.
https://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VAGT55.html 
Hoggy.


----------



## BillK

PeterW,

Just joined. I cannot PM yet, can you shoot me a PM with the coupon code?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Groundhog

Just ordered with Peters Code.

Works great, £37 Delivered.

Thanks Peter.


----------



## PeterW

BillK
PM sent


----------



## BillK

Thanks Peter, you are a rock star!

Bill


----------



## BIGKIRBS

Do you know if this works on windows 8 ? thanks


----------



## TTornottobe

Got mine the other day 
No software so downloaded it from ross tech
When I hop it up and run a test everything is ok apart from the can says not ready!!!!
Is this right or should it be can ready???
Help needed


----------



## aquazi

Recon you have to use a cracked version of the software not the legit one!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jason-

BIGKIRBS said:


> Do you know if this works on windows 8 ? thanks


I use this on windows 8 and have no issues.


----------



## -Jason-

aquazi said:


> Recon you have to use a cracked version of the software not the legit one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


I use the genuine software that was linked from the order confirmation.


----------



## ReTTro fit

If it was £37 it's not genuine and neither is the software 
It will be a cracked version and if you update it will be useless

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## -Jason-

1wheelonly said:


> If it was £37 it's not genuine and neither is the software
> It will be a cracked version and if you update it will be useless
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


It also comes with original, genuine and fully license-activated RossTech VCDS 12.12.0 software. (Software is NOT pirated, cracked or modified in any way.)

This VAGCOM 2015 interface (with original Ross-Tech™ VCDS 12.12.0 software) will let you to see, thoroughly diagnose and modify cars performance and health information, read/clear generic and manufacture fault codes - and change various data parameters like: adaptions, mileage adjustment, behavior of components, testing components, brake bleed, DPF, etc.

The cable is non genuine but the software is. Yes you can not update however they now sell 14.10 ones as well.


----------



## ReTTro fit

My mistake 
The software is FREE for anyone to download 
It's only activated and usable with a correct cable etc 
So it's a cracked version of the cable that your buying hence not being able to upgrade

Either way you look at it, it's a cracked version mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTornottobe

I bought the 14.1 upgrade then downloaded from Ross tech
Still get message can not ready
Should I down load version 12 and try that?
I assume my 2003 TT should connect via canbus!!!
Any pointers folks???


----------



## ReTTro fit

A 2003 tt will connect by k-line

If you bought the cracked version cable and you use ANY other software other than the one stated you'll brick it mate
You need to use only the recommended one


----------



## TTornottobe

1wheelonly said:


> A 2003 tt will connect by k-line
> 
> If you bought the cracked version cable and you use ANY other software other than the one stated you'll brick it mate
> You need to use only the recommended one


I'll wait for a reply from total car diagnostics hopefully they will tell me which version I need to use but I assume it will be the 14.1 as that's what is printed on my cable.it Does a fault scan but it wont scan individual components!!!if I bypass the can in option it scans but I can't scan individual components still as it says no can connection


----------



## ReTTro fit

It says no can connection because there isn't 
It connects to your car by k-line, there is no can in your obd2 port


----------



## TTornottobe

1wheelonly said:


> It says no can connection because there isn't
> It connects to your car by k-line, there is no can in your obd2 port


Cool
I'll have a play about with later.


----------



## bobclive22

I always ensure I turn the internet connection OFF before using my genuine Chinese 12.12.0 vagcom lead.


----------



## TTornottobe

Had a bit play about sometimes it let's me in to individual sections but after a while,it decides to tell me,to many communication and kicks me out.
How can I stop this from happening!
Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## PeterW

Did you received emal from diagnostics with dawnload link and instruction


----------



## PeterW

If not I can send you link and wheen you fallow instruction it works I set up me yesterday


----------



## TTornottobe

PeterW said:


> If not I can send you link and wheen you fallow instruction it works I set up me yesterday


Hi peter my email has disappeared some how and I've had no email back from them a link would be perfect mate cheers


----------



## PeterW

TTornottobe 
PM sent


----------



## TTornottobe

PeterW said:


> TTornottobe
> PM sent


Cheers I'll give it a try tmw and hopefully all goes well


----------



## PeterW

Just make sure you unistall the other one first


----------



## TTornottobe

PeterW said:


> Just make sure you unistall the other one first


Will do


----------



## TTornottobe

Works perfect peter no interruptions or common errors thx again 
Still no reply from total car diagnostics lol
But don't need then now
I did notice my version was 14.01.02
Yours was 14.01 so guessing mine was the updated version so was not 100% compatible, but all works great now.


----------



## PeterW

Great 
No problem


----------



## pierremellows

Just ordered one of these using the code Peter kindly provided.

Looking forward to receiving it now


----------



## bhoy78

Thanks PeterW code still works  glad I found this thread earlier


----------



## PeterW

Nice 
Helping people is always good think


----------



## rodhotter

i had the real Vag-Com since 2002, shortly after purchasing my 2001 1.8T jetta-bora, now with my 2001 TT + my girlfriends 2 VAG cars along the way it works flawlessly, upgrading for newer models as needed. well worth the $$


----------



## AaronWhite

Just to confirm - the original link is the 12. Software and cable which you can upgrade to 14. by purchasing an extra (newer) download from the same people if you wanted?

Thinking about buying one of these but my luck I'll order something totally wrong?

2010 TT Roadster - those in the know, a fresh link for my one???

Thanks guys


----------



## Sandy

Would someone kindly send me a copy of the software as the seller couldn't be bothered to send me the cd with the cable.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## AaronWhite

Anyone?


----------



## Sandy

AaronWhite said:


> Anyone?


Lol thanks Aaronwhite. 
Ps be careful buying from this seller as he isn't replying to my messages Aaronwhite.
I haven't even got access to the site I registered on to buy the cable.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## AaronWhite

Sandy said:


> AaronWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks Aaronwhite.
> Ps be careful buying from this seller as he isn't replying to my messages Aaronwhite.
> I haven't even got access to the site I registered on to buy the cable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy
Click to expand...

Thanks Sandy, I was referring to a link to the correct one for me though? Just got home from a 10 hr day at work and thought someone would have seen my post and gave me the link for the site for my car - proper scared of buying the wrong thing.

While I'm at it - anyone got software for link for Sandy lol!??!!


----------



## Sandy

AaronWhite said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AaronWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks Aaronwhite.
> Ps be careful buying from this seller as he isn't replying to my messages Aaronwhite.
> I haven't even got access to the site I registered on to buy the cable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sandy, I was referring to a link to the correct one for me though? Just got home from a 10 hr day at work and thought someone would have seen my post and gave me the link for the site for my car - proper scared of buying the wrong thing.
> 
> While I'm at it - anyone got software for link for Sandy lol!??!!
Click to expand...

 :x Grrr lol no worries mate. I'm thinking the one I've already got fron China bay was doing alright apart from the one thing I cannot connect too. 46 Cent.. conv which is why I payed for this one from that dodgy seller. Here is the link for the same as all the other guys bought as well as me.

http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/supp ... on-windows


----------



## AaronWhite

Sandy said:


> AaronWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AaronWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks Aaronwhite.
> Ps be careful buying from this seller as he isn't replying to my messages Aaronwhite.
> I haven't even got access to the site I registered on to buy the cable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sandy, I was referring to a link to the correct one for me though? Just got home from a 10 hr day at work and thought someone would have seen my post and gave me the link for the site for my car - proper scared of buying the wrong thing.
> 
> While I'm at it - anyone got software for link for Sandy lol!??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :x Grrr lol no worries mate. I'm thinking the one I've already got fron China bay was doing alright apart from the one thing I cannot connect too. 46 Cent.. conv which is why I payed for this one from that dodgy seller. Here is the link for the same as all the other guys bought as well as me.
> 
> http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/supp ... on-windows
Click to expand...

What is the one you got from "china bay" mate - would rather buy one that I know works minus the 46. cent conv?

Do you have a link for that one???


----------



## Sandy

Aaron, I don't have the link anymore. sorry pal.
pm sent


----------



## aamir147

PeterW said:


> TTornottobe
> PM sent


Would you mind sending me a PM with the coupon code? 
Thanks!


----------



## AaronWhite

aamir147 said:


> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTornottobe
> PM sent
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind sending me a PM with the coupon code?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Me too - send me a message one has expired!


----------



## Sandy

What's vag 14?.


----------



## CaptRon

Sandy said:


> What's vag 14?.


VCDS software updated version 14.10 but no longer available from Total Car Diagnostics.


----------



## Sandy

CaptRon said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's vag 14?.
Click to expand...

VCDS software updated version 14.10 but no longer available from Total Car Diagnostics.[/quote
Hi CaptRon,

Are you sure as he emailed me this afternoon.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## AaronWhite

Sandy said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's vag 14?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VCDS software updated version 14.10 but no longer available from Total Car Diagnostics.[/quote
> Hi CaptRon,
> 
> Are you sure as he emailed me this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy
Click to expand...

You all sorted now Sandy?


----------



## Sandy

AaronWhite said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's vag 14?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VCDS software updated version 14.10 but no longer available from Total Car Diagnostics.[/quote
> Hi CaptRon,
> 
> Are you sure as he emailed me this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy
Click to expand...

You all sorted now Sandy?[/quote]

Hi AaronWhite, The seller has replied and he's willing to send me a newer version once he receives the 12.12 cable back as apparently theses things happen so I will send it back and see if he really does send me the updated 14.10 version.

Should I shouldn't I :? What's the big deal with the 14.10 I don't know but in 2 minds atm. :?

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## ReTTro fit

The 14.10 will work on ANY vag car upto and including any 2015 model

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

ReTTro fit said:


> The 14.10 will work on ANY vag car upto and including any 2015 model
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


That's all I need to know [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks ReTTro fit

Sandy


----------



## PeterW

Soory guys on holiday for a week 
So who wants coupon code ????


----------



## CaptRon

Sandy said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's vag 14?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VCDS software updated version 14.10 but no longer available from Total Car Diagnostics.[/quote
> Hi CaptRon,
> 
> Are you sure as he emailed me this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy
Click to expand...

Hi Sandy,

It looks like you should be all right if they told you that they will send you V14 with the new cable. I didn't get a CD but an email with a link to download the program ( mine was v12). It's just that yesterday, to check, I entered the discount code I had received a while back to upgrade to V14 it no longer worked.


----------



## AaronWhite

PeterW said:


> Soory guys on holiday for a week
> So who wants coupon code ????


Go on PeterW - you have a new one? Just send a message has expired is what it told me when I tried...

You've got another one... give me some good news!???


----------



## Sandy

Sandy said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's vag 14?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VCDS software updated version 14.10 but no longer available from Total Car Diagnostics.[/quote
> Hi CaptRon,
> 
> Are you sure as he emailed me this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandy
Click to expand...

Hi Sandy,

It looks like you should be all right if they told you that they will send you V14 with the new cable. I didn't get a CD but an email with a link to download the program ( mine was v12). It's just that yesterday, to check, I entered the discount code I had received a while back to upgrade to V14 it no longer worked.[/quote]

Hi CaptRon, I hope so as he did say he'll pop one in the post once he receives the v12 so I'm going to post it back to him and see what happens. Will obviously have to wait for another week or two but hopefully this time round he won't mess me about. I'm also certain the v14.10 cable was €999 dollars 

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## PeterW

Sorry only the old code I just try and it's expired


----------



## AaronWhite

Anybody else tried buying the 14.10 cable and software...? And then getting passed through to the PayPal site, having the price go down drastically from the original site, enter all the PayPal info and authorise and then go redirect to original site and it tell you you haven't paid???

I trust this is a 100% legitimate site as so many have used already but any PayPal payments had probs? I don't want to try again and process another payment if you know what I mean...? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bbunce91

AaronWhite said:


> Anybody else tried buying the 14.10 cable and software...? And then getting passed through to the PayPal site, having the price go down drastically from the original site, enter all the PayPal info and authorise and then go redirect to original site and it tell you you haven't paid???
> 
> I trust this is a 100% legitimate site as so many have used already but any PayPal payments had probs? I don't want to try again and process another payment if you know what I mean...? Any help would be appreciated


Have just purchased this and PayPal all went through ok


----------



## Sandy

bbunce91 said:


> AaronWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else tried buying the 14.10 cable and software...? And then getting passed through to the PayPal site, having the price go down drastically from the original site, enter all the PayPal info and authorise and then go redirect to original site and it tell you you haven't paid???
> 
> I trust this is a 100% legitimate site as so many have used already but any PayPal payments had probs? I don't want to try again and process another payment if you know what I mean...? Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Have just purchased this and PayPal all went through ok
Click to expand...

Hi, what did you pay for it?.

Sandy


----------



## bbunce91

48 quid


----------



## Sandy

bbunce91 said:


> 48 quid


Weren't they €999 dollars


----------



## ReTTro fit

A very good exchange rate [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

ReTTro fit said:


> A very good exchange rate [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Hoping he gets he's 14. Cable as I am promised the same. 

Sandy


----------



## ReTTro fit

By the time you get yours sandy, 15 will be out 
Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

ReTTro fit said:


> By the time you get yours sandy, 15 will be out
> Lmfao
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


 :lol:


----------



## Chris.Barton

Hoggy said:


> Chris.Barton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently paying £50 every 12 months for someone to spend literally less than 30 seconds resetting my airbag light before the MOT.
> (I would rather fork out a one off fee and fix this myself rather than continue with the hassle and expense I'm currently putting myself through.)
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If you just want to reset air bag light, get one of these.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-VW-Airba ... 3a905aa5df
> 
> To do more one of these.
> https://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VAGT55.html
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Apologies for reviving an old thread however I've got my MOT coming up and as mentioned in my previous comment which Hoggy very kindly replied to, I need to get my air bag light reset.

Whilst I appreciate the ebay link is for a tool which should do the job, it's 'simplistic' approach worries me slightly.
What if I plug it in and nothing happens, I wouldn't be able to tell if it was even working/on/functional.
Whenever I have seen anyone do anything previously it has required a lap top.

I should have acted before now I am sure but with the MOT due in the not so distant future, I want to buy something this weekend if not before, can someone please confirm what the best Cost vs Functionality option would be.
I'm not going to try and remap my own car so it doesn't have to be mega technical, I just need fault reading and hopefully fixing/clearing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chris, Even if the airbag fault has cleared it still needs to be reset before fault indication clears.
Many have used the Ebay resetter without any probs, but if you want to spend abit more, then use this.
http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VAGT55.html
Hoggy.


----------



## Chris.Barton

Hoggy said:


> Hi Chris, Even if the airbag fault has cleared it still needs to be reset before fault indication clears.
> Many have used the Ebay resetter without any probs, but if you want to spend abit more, then use this.
> http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VAGT55.html
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy, helpful as ever!
I've gone for the slightly more expensive one for peace of mind and I figured given the number of VAG cars within my family it could well come in handy in the future.


----------



## mcljot

Hoggy said:


> Hi Chris, Even if the airbag fault has cleared it still needs to be reset before fault indication clears.
> Many have used the Ebay resetter without any probs, but if you want to spend abit more, then use this.
> http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VAGT55.html
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, is this tool very comprehensive in what it can detect or does it miss anything?


----------



## Sandy

Vcds / vagcom is the only way to go imho


----------



## mcljot

Sandy said:


> Vcds / vagcom is the only way to go imho


Did you get yours up and running from Total Car Diagnostics?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sandy said:


> Vcds / vagcom is the only way to go imho


100% agree

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

mcljot said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vcds / vagcom is the only way to go imho
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get yours up and running from Total Car Diagnostics?
Click to expand...

Yes a while back now thanks 14 vag not 15 but yeah :lol:


----------



## mcljot

Sandy said:


> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vcds / vagcom is the only way to go imho
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get yours up and running from Total Car Diagnostics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes a while back now thanks 14 vag not 15 but yeah :lol:
Click to expand...

Happy days! Was it this kit you bought? And paid the $30 for the "upgrade" to 14.10?

http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop/car-diagnostic-tools/vag/vagcom-rosstech-vcds

What do y'all make of this thing? As a Mac OS user it'd be handy not to have to boot into Windows.

http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop/car-diagnostic-tools/vag/icarsoft-i908-vag-scanner


----------



## Sandy

mcljot said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days! Was it this kit you bought? And paid the $30 for the "upgrade" to 14.10?
> 
> http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop/car-diagnostic-tools/vag/vagcom-rosstech-vcds
> 
> What do y'all make of this thing? As a Mac OS user it'd be handy not to have to boot into Windows.
> 
> http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop/car-diagnostic-tools/vag/icarsoft-i908-vag-scanner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I didn't pay any extra :wink:


----------



## mcljot

Sandy said:


> I didn't pay any extra :wink:


You dog, you!  I'll PM ya for details if I end up getting one myself :lol: :roll:


----------



## Chris.Barton

Please forgive my ignorance but what does this do, 
http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop ... stech-vcds

that this can't 
http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VAGT55.html

Other than the obvious display differences.

Having read the thread haven't there been some issues with the vagcom and it working/arriving?

Is the Vagcom application more for remapping and hence why Hoggy's suggestion will be perfectly acceptable for my intended purpose?


----------



## Sandy

mcljot said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pay any extra :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You dog, you!  I'll PM ya for details if I end up getting one myself :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

honestly speaking, I found the 13. didn't work with my golf gti dsg so was promised a 14.10 instead so this is what I was given :mrgreen:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Chris.Barton said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but what does this do,
> http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop ... stech-vcds
> 
> that this can't
> http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VAGT55.html
> 
> Other than the obvious display differences.
> 
> Having read the thread haven't there been some issues with the vagcom and it working/arriving?
> 
> Is the Vagcom application more for remapping and hence why Hoggy's suggestion will be perfectly acceptable for my intended purpose?


No comparison 
Vagcom covers everything for vag vehicles 
It's so much more that a fault reader

The issue isn't with vagcom
Issues were with the company sending out wrong stuff etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## paulw12

Anyone tried any of the amazon ones?
Would be simpler than importing from Australia, using paypal etc.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00Y ... _i=desktop


----------



## ReTTro fit

Total diagnostics, Amazon etc it's irrelevant mate, there ALL copies 
The lead is just a lead, it's the SW version that matters

Genuine ross tech are now on 15.1

The Amazon one is only 12.12 and is very limited

The total diagnostic one is 14.10 which will cover EVERYTHING on a TT

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## David C

ReTTro fit said:


> Total diagnostics, Amazon etc it's irrelevant mate, there ALL copies
> The lead is just a lead, it's the SW version that matters


Not exactly.
They sell cloned copies of old VCDS interfaces with a download link to old VCDS software.

The different versions of VCDS need different firmware in the interface (the cable).
That is why the Amazon one and Total Diagnostics say "not update-able". The firmware in their interfaces doesn't support later versions.


----------



## ReTTro fit

That's Basicly what I meant mate 
Was just trying to get across that the version is the key point

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## paulw12

So the "free future updates" in amazon title must be a lie, unless he gives you a new cable each time :lol:


----------



## Chris.Barton

Can someone confirm the Ross tech product, ideally with a link?

Then it's a case of buy the cable, install the free software on (any) laptop, and away you go??


----------



## mcljot

Chris.Barton said:


> Can someone confirm the Ross tech product, ideally with a link?
> 
> Then it's a case of buy the cable, install the free software on (any) laptop, and away you go??


http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html


----------



## David C

paulw12 said:


> So the "free future updates" in amazon title must be a lie, unless he gives you a new cable each time :lol:


Complete lie.
But see the last line of the full description... where it says: _"Cannot be updated."_
Then in the reviews under it, someone did try to update it and it didn't work. Said firmware in interface needed updating.


----------



## ReTTro fit

As soon as you update it then it's a brick

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mcljot

ReTTro fit said:


> As soon as you update it then it's a brick


The guy in the Amazon review said he just reinstalled 12.12 after trying to update and worked fine.


----------



## Sandy

paulw12 said:


> Anyone tried any of the amazon ones?
> Would be simpler than importing from Australia, using paypal etc.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00Y ... _i=desktop


That's old mate, you want 13 or above.

Do not update these cloned versions :!:


----------



## warmshed

Would the version 12.12.3a do all the things I am likely to need on a 2011 car? would the later version just allow it to also be used to later cars?


----------



## ReTTro fit

No mate for a 2011 car you want 14

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

moneysupermarket.com :roll:


----------



## warmshed

Thanks ReTTro, will try to get a 14 version.

People that have ordered from the Australian Total Ca Diagnostics, site, did you get charged VAT and import duty? I know its often down to how the cable is packaged and described. so would be good to know. thanks.


----------



## Sandy

warmshed said:


> Thanks ReTTro, will try to get a 14 version.
> 
> People that have ordered from the Australian Total Ca Diagnostics, site, did you get charged VAT and import duty? I know its often down to how the cable is packaged and described. so would be good to know. thanks.


I ordered and you'll be fine with no extra costs involved


----------



## Chris.Barton

Are people buying the $999 dollar one?
How much does it actually cost in GBP?

Or am I way off the mark (again)?


----------



## mcljot

Chris.Barton said:


> Are people buying the $999 dollar one?
> How much does it actually cost in GBP?
> 
> Or am I way off the mark (again)?


People are buying the version 12.12 one for AUD$67, with the possibility for a $30 upgrade to version 14.10.
http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop/car-diagnostic-tools/vag/vagcom-rosstech-vcds

The AUD$999 one works out at around £469 sterling but if you're paying that much money, you're better going straight to Ross Tech and getting all of the support and authenticity of the genuine article. Ross Tech are currently on version 15.7.

From my understanding and from emailing Total Car Diagnostics, version 12.12 will work with VAG cars up to late 2013. If you want to work on cars newer than that, you will need 14.10.


----------



## ReTTro fit

12.12 won't cover everything up to 2013 and has been proven by people on here

The $30 upgrade is well worth it

The genuine Ross tech one can be had for £240

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mcljot

ReTTro fit said:


> 12.12 won't cover everything up to 2013 and has been proven by people on here


Cool, good to know!


----------



## Chris.Barton

So best thing to buy, this with the $30 upgrade?

http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop ... stech-vcds

For me and anyone else following this who is overly cautious, wary or just a bit unsure...
Anyone able to confirm how much the full package equates to in GBP?


----------



## Beunhaas

Hi,

I'm using this one:

http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnostic- ... -3079.html

Throw the delivered software cd in the bin and download the 14.10.0 version.

Works perfectly for me and much cheaper. All functions, loggingblocks and you can make adjustments yourself.


----------



## mcljot

Beunhaas said:


> Throw the delivered software cd in the bin and download the 14.10.0 version.


Sounds good - where do you download from?


----------



## Beunhaas

mcljot said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throw the delivered software cd in the bin and download the 14.10.0 version.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good - where do you download from?
Click to expand...

There was a link for the software in another thread a while ago but its dead now(checked it today) but the software is only 22MB so i can put it in dropbox or mail it if you want


----------



## Lewis100985

Hi pal

How long does this lead take to arrive in the UK? Will this software be able to read every in full detail as needed on faults? And can they be reset etc. I can't do any damage...?

Sorry for the questions but I'm completely new to this VagCom setup so would like to buy the right thing first time if possible! I have a 2004 V6 DSG coupe that I would like to link up to.

Thanks!

Lewis



Beunhaas said:


> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throw the delivered software cd in the bin and download the 14.10.0 version.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good - where do you download from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a link for the software in another thread a while ago but its dead now(checked it today) but the software is only 22MB so i can put it in dropbox or mail it if you want
Click to expand...


----------



## Beunhaas

Hi,

I ordered it on 27-7-2015 and it arrived on 17-8-2015 (holland). It doesn't come from australia but from china.
You get essentially the full version of VCDS but i think the software is cracked so you can use it with this cable in the link i gave.
No it won't do any damage and before you make changes you always have to confirm so nothing will change accidentally. As far as i have seen it always gave me full fault codes but typing the code on the ross tech website wil give you a complete discription in case of.

Here is the link from the orginal thread:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1049617&start=135

The link to the software was given by Tommatt90 but is dead now but i can mail it if you want.

Yeah i understand about do it once do it right. I bought a cable from ebay with the Lite VCDS but it doesn't log some essential blocks.


----------



## Lewis100985

Brilliant info, thanks a lot!

I will send my email address by pm if that's ok to send the software? Then I just need the cable and can see if/what is wrong with my car... Hopefully nothing!


----------



## mcljot

Me too please 

alex at coolree dot com


----------



## Beunhaas

If more people are interested in the VCDS 14.10.0 let me know i will post a Dropbox link to download the file


----------



## Toxygene

Does it work with the cheapo china cables?

Dylan


----------



## Beunhaas

Toxygene said:


> Does it work with the cheapo china cables?
> 
> Dylan


Honestly i don't know mate.

You could try if you have the cable already. Worst thing that could happen is bricking your cheap ebay cable


----------



## ReTTro fit

No it won't
For the same reason you can't upgrade any of the cables

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

Just buy the cable that's linked and you can't go wrong as long as you "DO NOT" try and update it as it's not necessary and will brick the cable [smiley=book2.gif]

Glad I got mine cheap as totalcardiagnostis is selling for an addition charge


----------



## mcljot

Well I've tried to place an order with both OBD2Soft and Total Car Diagnostics and neither of their websites' checkout/payment processing is working! Talk about instilling confidence in your customers :lol:

I've emailed them both so will see what happens.


----------



## Mr_Smith

mcljot said:


> Well I've tried to place an order with both OBD2Soft and Total Car Diagnostics and neither of their websites' checkout/payment processing is working! Talk about instilling confidence in your customers :lol:
> 
> I've emailed them both so will see what happens.


 Just ordered and paid for one... All fine this end!


----------



## mcljot

Mr_Smith said:


> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've tried to place an order with both OBD2Soft and Total Car Diagnostics and neither of their websites' checkout/payment processing is working! Talk about instilling confidence in your customers :lol:
> 
> I've emailed them both so will see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered and paid for one... All fine this end!
Click to expand...

Got an email back from Total Car Diagnostics just now saying that it's fixed - is that where you bought yours?


----------



## awri8475

merlin c said:


> If its good enough for Mondo, then thats all I need to know..............ordered £45.60.......will update when received


Sod it, I've bought one too! Hopefully it'll work on my 2002 TT. If not, the old man has just bought a 2010 Tiguan and he wants to get one so it'll do for him! Bargain


----------



## Mr_Smith

mcljot said:


> Mr_Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've tried to place an order with both OBD2Soft and Total Car Diagnostics and neither of their websites' checkout/payment processing is working! Talk about instilling confidence in your customers :lol:
> 
> I've emailed them both so will see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered and paid for one... All fine this end!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got an email back from Total Car Diagnostics just now saying that it's fixed - is that where you bought yours?
Click to expand...

OBD2soft - £37 with express postage... The postage was the same price as the cable!


----------



## Sandy

It's the nuts and I use it on all Vag cars


----------



## Lewis100985

I have just took the plunge and ordered one.

Will download the software later from the Dropbox link kindly provided earlier.

Thanks!


----------



## mcljot

Lewis100985 said:


> I have just took the plunge and ordered one.
> 
> Will download the software later from the Dropbox link kindly provided earlier.
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered yesterday as well - we should have tried to set up a group buy!


----------



## Lewis100985

Maybe we still can if we cancel the orders! haha

Did you go for standard Hong Kong mail or express? I opted for the DHL express. No idea on the timescale as it wasn't mentioned, but sounded good!!


----------



## Mr_Smith

Beunhaas said:


> If more people are interested in the VCDS 14.10.0 let me know i will post a Dropbox link to download the file


Please do, or PM me! Thanks


----------



## mcljot

Mr_Smith said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If more people are interested in the VCDS 14.10.0 let me know i will post a Dropbox link to download the file
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, or PM me! Thanks
Click to expand...

PM'd you there chief


----------



## mcljot

Lewis100985 said:


> Maybe we still can if we cancel the orders! haha
> 
> Did you go for standard Hong Kong mail or express? I opted for the DHL express. No idea on the timescale as it wasn't mentioned, but sounded good!!


I went for the Hong Kong mail... cheap arse, me!


----------



## Lewis100985

Will be interesting to see if they turn up at the same time!


----------



## Olibongo

Thinking of getting this how do I get the upgrade without paying the $30 seen a few people say they haven't had to pay it. Thanks


----------



## mcljot

Has anyone got their cable from TCD or OBD2Soft yet?


----------



## dave250TT

Ive just bought the 14.10 version coming by sea by sound of it could take couple of weeks! no problem though sounds a good deal!


----------



## mcljot

Yeah I got that as well, I went for the cheapest postage option from OBD2soft so will probably be another while!


----------



## Lewis100985

Just to let you know, mine only took 3 days to arrive with the express delivery.

Unfortunately my car is still being repaired so I might as well not bothered!


----------



## mrzzr1200

Another one ordered from total diagnostics, it's on the slower delivery.


----------



## efunc

Is this the one you're buying:

http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...-vcds-1410-for-vw-audi-seat-skoda-p-3079.html

or the newer one?

http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...tic-interface-vagcom-157-vcds-157-p-3110.html

Seem to be the same price, but are they equally stable/functional?


----------



## mcljot

efunc said:


> Is this the one you're buying:
> 
> http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...-vcds-1410-for-vw-audi-seat-skoda-p-3079.html
> 
> or the newer one?
> 
> http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...tic-interface-vagcom-157-vcds-157-p-3110.html
> 
> Seem to be the same price, but are they equally stable/functional?


15.7 wasn't available when I got mine from OBD2Soft (a month ago). I can confirm that 14.10 works but can't attest to 15.7.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Weather 14.10 or 15.7, makes no difference to a TT what so ever

14.10 onwards only relates to later model audis

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mcljot

ReTTro fit said:


> Weather 14.10 or 15.7, makes no difference to a TT what so ever
> 
> 14.10 onwards only relates to later model audis
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Would be handy to have if it works, though, for posterity.


----------



## ReTTro fit

mcljot said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather 14.10 or 15.7, makes no difference to a TT what so ever
> 
> 14.10 onwards only relates to later model audis
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Would be handy to have if it works, though, for posterity.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant mate, it's a copy and can't be updated so only good for current models, any further updates on modules or further models of car etc it won't work

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mcljot

ReTTro fit said:


> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather 14.10 or 15.7, makes no difference to a TT what so ever
> 
> 14.10 onwards only relates to later model audis
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Would be handy to have if it works, though, for posterity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant mate, it's a copy and can't be updated so only good for current models, any further updates on modules or further models of car etc it won't work
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

14.10 will be good for all VAG cars up until 2011 or maybe 2012 (not sure). If the 15.7 version works, then it will be good for all VAG cars up until 2015. They're not making any more cars from 2000 - 2015 because that's the past, so either of these cables will continue to work for all of the cars up until either 2011/2012 or 2015. For the sake of 20 quid I don't think anybody would care that these cables are not updatable. I don't imagine my next car, or the car after that, or maybe even the car after that will be post-2012 so for me and presumably plenty of other people these cheap tools are indispensable! And regardless - it won't break the bank to pick up another £20 cable in 3 or 4 years time.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Deffo depends on your intended use for sure, I use mine on all Audis past and present on a regular basis hence why I went for a genuine cable years ago, therefore I benefited from the updates and support over the years etc


----------



## Beunhaas

Tomorrow a friend of mine wil be picking up his brand spanking new Seat Leon cupra 5F so wil give it a shot to enable some features in that beast 

Edit: with vcds 14.10 ofcourse


----------



## ReTTro fit

The 5f shares with the A3 8v mate so will be interesting to see what options are available 
A lot more long coding too so should be easier options etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Beunhaas

That sounds promissing. Besides the tt we also have a audi A3 8V and there was tons of cool features to enable. Intact vcds 14.12 didnt work and car wouldnt save the settings but with 14.10 it went butter smooth


----------



## Lewis100985

Is there a link anywhere to decent features to enable on the mk1? Or is it just trial and error on the software?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Beunhaas said:


> That sounds promissing. Besides the tt we also have a audi A3 8V and there was tons of cool features to enable. Intact vcds 14.12 didnt work and car wouldnt save the settings but with 14.10 it went butter smooth


As its the same platform it will contain the same modules, BUT that doesn't mean it will be the same revision of module mate, as I'm sure your aware being a user, the are low / med / high modules and later module revisions etc 
BUT being a later platform, even the low modules should have plenty of options etc

Post up how you get on mate, be interested to hear

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Lewis100985 said:


> Is there a link anywhere to decent features to enable on the mk1? Or is it just trial and error on the software?


Not a vast amount your able to do really mate on a mk1 but if you look on the Ross tech site for TT 8N you should find any options available

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Beunhaas

ReTTro fit said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds promissing. Besides the tt we also have a audi A3 8V and there was tons of cool features to enable. Intact vcds 14.12 didnt work and car wouldnt save the settings but with 14.10 it went butter smooth
> 
> 
> 
> As its the same platform it will contain the same modules, BUT that doesn't mean it will be the same revision of module mate, as I'm sure your aware being a user, the are low / med / high modules and later module revisions etc
> BUT being a later platform, even the low modules should have plenty of options etc
> 
> Post up how you get on mate, be interested to hear
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

I will do!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Might be worth making a note of each module mate 
Then cross reference them to the 8v modules or any higher modules and then see if any gains in functions are to be had etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## asahartz

efunc said:


> Is this the one you're buying:
> 
> http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...-vcds-1410-for-vw-audi-seat-skoda-p-3079.html
> 
> or the newer one?
> 
> http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...tic-interface-vagcom-157-vcds-157-p-3110.html
> 
> Seem to be the same price, but are they equally stable/functional?


Well my 15.7 has just arrived and it doesn't work. It can't open the CODES.DAT file, and the software doesn't recognise the cable as a registered interface. So I'm left with a system that actually does _less _than my cheapo ebay cable and VCDS lite  Not happy as I still need to reset my longitudinal sensor (reading 22+ at rest!)


----------



## Beunhaas

asahartz said:


> efunc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one you're buying:
> 
> http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...-vcds-1410-for-vw-audi-seat-skoda-p-3079.html
> 
> or the newer one?
> 
> http://www.obd2soft.com/vag-diagnos...tic-interface-vagcom-157-vcds-157-p-3110.html
> 
> Seem to be the same price, but are they equally stable/functional?
> 
> 
> 
> Well my 15.7 has just arrived and it doesn't work. It can't open the CODES.DAT file, and the software doesn't recognise the cable as a registered interface. So I'm left with a system that actually does _less _than my cheapo ebay cable and VCDS lite  Not happy as I still need to reset my longitudinal sensor (reading 22+ at rest!)
Click to expand...

I don't know wat the codes.dat file is for but i just used the cable in the first link with software 14.10

I send you a PM with the dropbox link for 14.10 try that. Just instal the software connect cable in usb port and it should work.


----------



## asahartz

The codes.dat file contains the codes - without it, it won't translate any of the codes it reads. Thanks for the link, I'll try it. Though I suspect that won't work with my cable which has a different chip.


----------



## Sandy

codes.dat files will only give you the codes and not the text I'm put that we all reply on and having to look them up in Google is a pain.

asahartz try the 14.10 as Beunhaas has mentioned 

Hope it works out for you.

Sandy


----------



## asahartz

The 14.10 software loads correctly, but reports my cable as "not connected to car", which it is, and green light on. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Sandy

asahartz said:


> The 14.10 software loads correctly, but reports my cable as "not connected to car", which it is, and green light on. Back to the drawing board.


Get seller to give you the link for the software?.


----------



## asahartz

I've emailed them. Let's see what happens. But with the time it takes, I may need to find someone local with full VCDS to reset my longitudinal sensor before my MOT in January.


----------



## Sandy

Where did you buy the cable from?.


----------



## thebluemax

14.10 not found on their website, only the newer one. so does this one work or not ??


----------



## asahartz

The newer one DOES NOT work. First, my antivirus detects the exe files as a virus, so I had to turn off the av just to install. Then it can't load the codes.dat file, so it won't report any codes it finds. Then it doesn't recognise the cable as a licenced interface so it won't access the advanced functions.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I doubt very much that they have access to 15.7 yet as it's the latest sw update hence it not working

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

Anyone who is trying to buy a 15.7 version should know that it won't work as it's too new to be a clone.

Also if you don't buy it from a recommended seller then this is what happens.

I chose totalcardiagnostics as others said it worked and yes I got a great deal buying the version 13. but in the end got a 14.10 version.
oh and the seller's emails you the software link too.
Seller is definitely recommended by me :mrgreen:

http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop ... eyword=vcd


----------



## ReTTro fit

Id recommend a genuine one 
Free updates, free backup / support and its future proof for any new models

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## asahartz

ReTTro fit said:


> Id recommend a genuine one
> Free updates, free backup / support and its future proof for any new models
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


But also lots of £££, and there's very little likelihood of me ever wanting to use it on a newer model.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yeh I understand that mate, was just messing with all you boys that buy clones that don't work lmfao 
For people that are going to use it regularly then genuine everyday, I use mine ALL the time on ALL vag models and never had any issues

As sandy has posted, good results for clones from totalcardiagnostics

They seem to be on the ball with relatively up to date sw version and seem reliable from what I've heard

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

ReTTro fit said:


> Id recommend a genuine one
> Free updates, free backup / support and its future proof for any new models
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Oh yes rich boy :roll: :lol: money flowing out your ears :mrgreen:


----------



## Sandy

ReTTro fit said:


> Yeh I understand that mate, was just messing with all you boys that buy clones that don't work lmfao
> For people that are going to use it regularly then genuine everyday, I use mine ALL the time on ALL vag models and never had any issues
> 
> As sandy has posted, good results for clones from totalcardiagnostics
> 
> They seem to be on the ball with relatively up to date sw version and seem reliable from what I've heard
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


 It's true but our fellow tt owners don't want to spend the extra few quid and think a 15.7 clone is going to shit hot :lol: come on guys it's too new to be a clone 

Go with totalcardiagnostics and you won't and can't go wrong for the money [smiley=dude.gif]

The guys over on the gti forum sell the genuine used ones for around £200 once they've done with them and sold off they're cars but you get the odd £170 priced ones too.

Sandy


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sandy said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id recommend a genuine one
> Free updates, free backup / support and its future proof for any new models
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes rich boy :roll: :lol: money flowing out your ears :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Lmfao, I wish !

I use it a lot mate and have done for years, it's paid for itself multiple times over

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

ReTTro fit said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id recommend a genuine one
> Free updates, free backup / support and its future proof for any new models
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes rich boy :roll: :lol: money flowing out your ears :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao, I wish !
> 
> I use it a lot mate and have done for years, it's paid for itself multiple times over
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

only teasing you :roll:

You know what, it does actually pay for itself if you find the right people to pay you for the coding diagnosing etc. Although if you use it on a regular basis then your car must be sha**** :lol: only kidding again ReTTro :mrgreen:


----------



## Beunhaas

ReTTro fit said:


> Yeh I understand that mate, was just messing with all you boys that buy clones that don't work lmfao
> For people that are going to use it regularly then genuine everyday, I use mine ALL the time on ALL vag models and never had any issues
> 
> As sandy has posted, good results for clones from totalcardiagnostics
> 
> They seem to be on the ball with relatively up to date sw version and seem reliable from what I've heard
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I don't agree. The link i posted with the 14.10 dropbox link i gave works like a charm.

I mentioned earlier that a mate picked up his brand new seat leon cupra 5F. Used the 14.10 software and cable to activate many many features and edit a lot of default values to new desired values no problem.

Works on the audi a3 8v we have also no problemo.

Best of all cost me 35$ in total. Yeah spend money on a geniune cable, then i wil spend that money on mods :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

14.10 doesn't do everything on a 8v 
Doesn't touch the new q7 either

A seat 5f isn't new, it's 2012 
Doesn't matter what year it is, it's still over 3years old to vagcom 
£200 don't leave you a lot for mods lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Beunhaas

ReTTro fit said:


> 14.10 doesn't do a lot on a 8v
> Doesn't touch the new q7 either
> 
> A seat 5f isn't new, it's 2012
> Doesn't matter what year it is, it's still over 3years old to vagcom
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Could do everything on the 8V.

Problem is people give a suggestion with a link and software that works, like Sandy and i did, people buy it and works no problem. But there are people that buy a random ebay reader or some higher software version or whatever and then being suprised it doesn't work. Why not stick to the tried and tested things as far as vcds and cables goes?

Maybe i should let it go and don't worry about it :roll:


----------



## Sandy

Beunhaas said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14.10 doesn't do a lot on a 8v
> Doesn't touch the new q7 either
> 
> A seat 5f isn't new, it's 2012
> Doesn't matter what year it is, it's still over 3years old to vagcom
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Could do everything on the 8V.
> 
> Problem is people give a suggestion with a link and software that works, like Sandy and i did, people buy it and works no problem. But there are people that buy a random ebay reader or some higher software version or whatever and then being suprised it doesn't work. Why not stick to the tried and tested things as far as vcds and cables goes?
> 
> Maybe i should let it go and don't worry about it :roll:
Click to expand...

Some people never learn. We have a saying in my country. You bang your head and then come to your senses. it sounds funnier my mother tongue :wink:

Sandy


----------



## 3TT3

mcljot got the obds2 14.10 recently and I think its working ok now.
I got the tcd one and it seems ok.

The tcd site (dunno about obds2) does have a lot of info and links to drivers you might need to use for usb about 4 different types.
I installed these before I got my cable cos I had an older galletto cable only one of them worked(the drivers).
When I got the tcd cable n software I just uninstalled the usb drivers and the one that came with the vcds soft install worked right off.

Dont connect to the net at all or let your laptop/wotever access your wifi if you can avoid it cos my vcds( I also have it installed on a main pc) tries to update on reboot even if vcds isnt running ..


----------



## qmshallo1

Hello Guys!

I have a question to Guys that had bought the VCDS 14.10 from totalcardiagnostics. Does 14.10 supports long coding? Because some version can't do this. I am going to buy one as Christmas gift for my father for his Audi A6. 
Is there any Christmas promo code for discount?

Cheers,
Q.


----------



## Sandy

qmshallo1 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have a question to Guys that had bought the VCDS 14.10 from totalcardiagnostics. Does 14.10 supports long coding? Because some version can't do this. I am going to buy one as Christmas gift for my father for his Audi A6.
> Is there any Christmas promo code for discount?
> 
> Cheers,
> Q.


I use the long coding on my 06 registered gti and no issues.


----------



## Garth

Have any of you guys heard of, or used obdeleven? I've replaced my version of vag-com with this as it's much more handy to use, costs a fraction of vcds and has a nice user friendly interface. I paid around £30, which compared to the cost of vcds is peanuts ;-)
It supports long Coding. I've just retro fitted an R32 mfsw and new steering module to my B6 passat, which needed Coding and adaption on the steering angle Sensor. It was much easier than dog the same process in my TT with vag-com!

Link: http://obdeleven.com


----------



## efunc

Hmmm.. I have received my order from obd2soft and attempted to install the VCDS 15.7 software that came with it on my Laptop, however I receive a warning telling me the application is infected with a virus and I cannot instal it. There was a 32bit and 64bit version and I tried both with same result. I have tried to download the s/w from rosstech, but it it v15.7.3. Will I be able to use the newer version or will it not be recognised? Anyone have an installer for 15.7.0?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Scan the software with your Anti Virus, before installing, to see what it finds.
Some times Anti Virus gets it wrong & is over cautious.
Hoggy


----------



## Sandy

What version is the cable you received?.


----------



## Beunhaas

This ^^^^^^

Use the software the cable was intended for. Lower or higher versions simply don't work 99% of the times.


----------



## efunc

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Scan the software with your Anti Virus, before installing, to see what it finds.
> Some times Anti Virus gets it wrong & is over cautious.
> Hoggy


Thanks Hoggy, I'm a Mac user through and through, so don't know much about virus and malware. The reply I got from obd2soft is:

"please shut down all anti virus software and install the software from CD ,

Please do not use the V15.7.3 Software from online download, use only the 15.7.0 on our software CD and not do update".

Well... OK, makes me a bit nervous disabling the avast anti-virus suite I'd just updated, but so be it...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Efunc, That message doesn't mean it contains a virus. You often get that message when installing printers etc it just means that anti virus software may prevent proper installation & the message isn't from Avast.
Hoggy.


----------



## efunc

Thanks Hoggy. The message I'm getting is from my Avast suite which jumps in when I'm installing.

On your advice I put the CD back in and got Avast to scan the folder and for both 32bit and 64bit apps it says:

Threat detected
Severity: High
Status: Threat:win32 Malware-gen

Is that fairly normal then?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi I would install the "VagCom" software, Avast can be over cautious some times & "VagCom" software advises you to turn off AV & that can be normal.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi efunc, Some are getting the same message from Avast when installing Microsoft Office etc so looks like a false positive.
Hoggy.


----------



## 3TT3

Some vcds and other progs like galletto with cable are gonna be detected as virus anyway.
You want a fairly clean machine and virus detection disabled.
You dont want to be connected to the net wireless or other wise..you wont need anti virus software running then 

If you are connected to net the software will try and update from vag com..you dont want that.
My laptop tries to update my vc ds everytime I turn it on, without even running the prog 

mcjlot runs mac and got a cable from obs2 recently 14.1 I think.
Send him a pm,he got his working after awhile.


----------



## efunc

Thanks guys. I installed it with anti-virus switched off in win7 running in Parallels in Mac OS 10.9.5. I forgot all about disabling wifi and when I launched it and I got a message saying my copy's out of date and there's a newer version available. As long as that didn't render it disabled I should be alright. Seemed harmless enough. Will report back once I've had a chance to use it.


----------



## mcljot

Hi efunc, glad to hear you got it sorted. Mine works OK through Parallels but I have disallowed any internet or network connection and have no anti-virus on the partition (in fact I only gave it 200MB because VCDS is the only thing I will ever use it for).

I get a message every time telling me that my VCDS is out of date. Don't try to update it. When you plug the cable in and open up VCDS, go to "Options" and then click "Test". It'll take 5 seconds and then click OK. I have to do this every time I plug in the cable (not sure if this is just me). The only thing that doesn't work for me is the Autoscan function, which is pretty annoying actually! So I have to scan each module manually to check for fault codes, rather than it doing it all itself and returning all the faults to me. But that's what I get for buying a cheap fake :roll: :lol:


----------



## Beunhaas

mcljot said:


> Hi efunc, glad to hear you got it sorted. Mine works OK through Parallels but I have disallowed any internet or network connection and have no anti-virus on the partition (in fact I only gave it 200MB because VCDS is the only thing I will ever use it for).
> 
> I get a message every time telling me that my VCDS is out of date. Don't try to update it. When you plug the cable in and open up VCDS, go to "Options" and then click "Test". It'll take 5 seconds and then click OK. I have to do this every time I plug in the cable (not sure if this is just me). The only thing that doesn't work for me is the Autoscan function, which is pretty annoying actually! So I have to scan each module manually to check for fault codes, rather than it doing it all itself and returning all the faults to me. But that's what I get for buying a cheap fake :roll: :lol:


Autoscan works fine on mine which is exactely the same as yours :wink: 
Did you select the right car? And if i remember right you could also customize the autoscan and pick what blocks it scans.

If you start VCDS go to 'options' then click on the tab 'user interface and identification' and on the left side use the drop down arrow and select 'do not check for updates'


----------



## mcljot

Yeah I select 8N, it gives me an error that it can't communicate, and I should use "Options -> Test"


----------



## Beunhaas

I connect the cable to USB and car.
Car ignition on
Start vcds
Options
Test
Then go to autoscan and works fine


----------



## mcljot

Beunhaas said:


> I connect the cable to USB and car.
> Car ignition on
> Start vcds
> Options
> Test
> Then go to autoscan and works fine


Exact same here. No idea what's up with it!


----------



## 3TT3

my vcds (on pure win 7)
The test connection thing.I did it once and saved it.It was fine after that for awhile.
At some point I transferred some of the logs out to another directory.
Now everytime I start up I have to retest connection,I hit save but it doesnt save it.
Ill have to reinstall again sometime.


----------



## Sandy

My auto scan works fine vag 14.10 with windows 7 and I've also used galetto cable that also works fine. I even have my old vagcom 12 and that still works on the same laptop. only downside is that I don't have Microsoft excel on it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toxygene

mcljot said:


> Yeah I select 8N, it gives me an error that it can't communicate, and I should use "Options -> Test"


Try right-clicking the icon for vcds and selecting 'run as administrator'.

Got the 15.7 from odbc2soft and mine did exactly the same as yours until i did run as admin, then it all worked 

Dylan


----------



## mcljot

Toxygene said:


> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I select 8N, it gives me an error that it can't communicate, and I should use "Options -> Test"
> 
> 
> 
> Try right-clicking the icon for vcds and selecting 'run as administrator'.
> 
> Got the 15.7 from odbc2soft and mine did exactly the same as yours until i did run as admin, then it all worked
> 
> Dylan
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks - I'll give it a go!


----------



## efunc

OK, so here's where I am now. I did manage to install my 15.7.0 vcds OK from obd2soft, however i'm not convinced the installation is 100%. I didn't try running it in admin mode but will do when I figure out how. At the moment each time I boot into the app I get a dialogue box reporting "Cant Open Codes File: CODES.DAT" but then the app continues to boot. In the top right hand corner of the main screen some text reads "-1 Codes Loaded". I went to Options and Test and tried to save my settings, but they could not be saved - probably due to the Codes File thing. Anyway, despite this AutoScan worked OK, and did it's thing, apart from the fact it couldn't find the Codes File so wasn't able to provide descriptions of the faults that were flagged up.

In the individual Control Modules there are Basic Functions and Advance Functions. All my Advance Functions are greyed out because apparently you need a full licence to access these and my copy is Unlicensed! Anyone else get this?

*EDIT*: Right, my MacBook Pro doesn't have a 'right-click' button to try Admin mode and the usual mac convention of 'Control-click' doesn't seem to achieve the same thing in Parallels. But I just tried an external mouse instead for kicks and got it to work. So now VCDS boots up without complaint. The main screen right hand corner text now reads "20822 Codes Loaded". I will try this plugged into the car tomorrow and should get better results. Just need to figure out how to get Admin mode to launch by default, or without recourse to an external mouse..


----------



## efunc

efunc said:


> OK, so here's where I am now. I did manage to install my 15.7.0 vcds OK from obd2soft, however i'm not convinced the installation is 100%. I didn't try running it in admin mode but will do when I figure out how. At the moment each time I boot into the app I get a dialogue box reporting "Cant Open Codes File: CODES.DAT" but then the app continues to boot. In the top right hand corner of the main screen some text reads "-1 Codes Loaded". I went to Options and Test and tried to save my settings, but they could not be saved - probably due to the Codes File thing. Anyway, despite this AutoScan worked OK, and did it's thing, apart from the fact it couldn't find the Codes File so wasn't able to provide descriptions of the faults that were flagged up.
> 
> In the individual Control Modules there are Basic Functions and Advance Functions. All my Advance Functions are greyed out because apparently you need a full licence to access these and my copy is Unlicensed! Anyone else get this?
> 
> *EDIT*: Right, my MacBook Pro doesn't have a 'right-click' button to try Admin mode and the usual mac convention of 'Control-click' doesn't seem to achieve the same thing in Parallels. But I just tried an external mouse instead for kicks and got it to work. So now VCDS boots up without complaint. The main screen right hand corner text now reads "20822 Codes Loaded". I will try this plugged into the car tomorrow and should get better results. Just need to figure out how to get Admin mode to launch by default, or without recourse to an external mouse..


Forgot to update thread. I've had to use an external mouse to enable right-click and launch vcds in admin mode. once done i can unplug the mouse and then everything works as expected. it's been a great system and i'm very satisfied with what i can do on it. they have come down even more in price, so don't hesitate in ordering one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toxygene

Glad its all working.

Something you can do so you dont need your mouse all the time to start the program is...

Right click the shortcut for vcds - select 'Properties'
Select the 'Compatability' tab
Put a tick in the 'Run this program as an administrator' box
Click 'ok' to close

It then remembers to run as admin when you double click the icon.

Dylan


----------



## efunc

Toxygene said:



> Glad its all working.
> 
> Something you can do so you dont need your mouse all the time to start the program is...
> 
> Right click the shortcut for vcds - select 'Properties'
> Select the 'Compatability' tab
> Put a tick in the 'Run this program as an administrator' box
> Click 'ok' to close
> 
> It then remembers to run as admin when you double click the icon.
> 
> Dylan


Superb! thanks for the tip [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BlackBeast

Hello to all you mk1 lot, have there been any further issues with those using the totalcardiagnostics cables/software at all?


----------



## Ludford

If you can "obtain" a copy of VCDS do you need one of those special cables or will any OBD2-to-usb do?

I only want something that can check and clear faults.


----------



## ReTTro fit

You can "obtain" a vcds software direct from the creator, it FREE 

Yes you need the cable

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sandy

BlackBeast said:


> Hello to all you mk1 lot, have there been any further issues with those using the totalcardiagnostics cables/software at all?


Not that I can recall why?.


----------



## Chins48

Hi has anyone go an up-to-date Coupon code for Total Car Diagnostic, just about to order a VAG-COM cable from them. I've tried the one supplied on here but its now out of date.


----------



## BIOYAM

Chins48 said:


> Hi has anyone go an up-to-date Coupon code for Total Car Diagnostic, just about to order a VAG-COM cable from them. I've tried the one supplied on here but its now out of date.


Same here..... Anyone care to help us out with a (new) Coupon Code? ...... Thanks in advance!


----------



## efunc

Well, after a good year of using the 15.7.0 vcds from obd2soft on my MacBook Pro today it will no longer allow me to Autoscan or save any changes in coding. The system complains that I need a licensed copy to do that! Something must have changed. Either it timed out after a year, or it was the result of a silly oversight: last night I ran some scans, but forgot to disable wifi first. Nonetheless it performed fine. This morning I ran another autoscan, and cleared all my faults (having first disabled wifi). I then tried to code my new headlights, but it wouldn't save the code complaining I need a licensed copy for that! I then tried to Autoscan, and even that aborted halfway through because of the license issue.

Has anyone encountered this, and is there a way round it? Reinstall perhaps?? :?


----------



## DPD

Just mailing to keep a tab on this post for later reference


----------



## efunc

efunc said:


> Well, after a good year of using the 15.7.0 vcds from obd2soft on my MacBook Pro today it will no longer allow me to Autoscan or save any changes in coding. The system complains that I need a licensed copy to do that! Something must have changed. Either it timed out after a year, or it was the result of a silly oversight: last night I ran some scans, but forgot to disable wifi first. Nonetheless it performed fine. This morning I ran another autoscan, and cleared all my faults (having first disabled wifi). I then tried to code my new headlights, but it wouldn't save the code complaining I need a licensed copy for that! I then tried to Autoscan, and even that aborted halfway through because of the license issue.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this, and is there a way round it? Reinstall perhaps?? :?


To answer my own question; I looked for, and found, a deinstaller script in the ross-tech folder installed on my C Drive. Once I'd cleared out all the old program files I went back to my CD and reinstalled the original package. Within about 10 minutes I was back to where I started and in business again. So, if anyone ever falls foal of the s/w calling home via the internet, just clear it out and reinstall a fresh copy to reverse the update. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gaz78

Just to revive an old thread......hows everyone getting on with the totalcardiagnostics version of vcds?

Still debating whether to get this myself. It says on their site it's version 17 and will be approx £50. From reading the previous 18 pages it appears there was a "code" going round for a discount??

Also is there instructions on how to use it and do things like coding etc?? I would like to enable alarm beep/horn, disable seat belt chime etc......but would need to know how to do it :roll:

Gaz


----------



## 3TT3

I use the TCD one,13 or whatever full functionality on a MK1 TT.
Usage
see https://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-to-fol ... N-PROBLEMS

etc.


----------



## ZIPO

I've got the total car diagnostics one. Seems good to me. Does all that a guy like me needs! I imagine the expensive ones cost a lot because they work on newer vehicles. But I only need this to work for on my 17 year old car, so I don't need the newest and greatest features!


----------



## David C

ZIPO said:


> I imagine the expensive ones cost a lot because they work on newer vehicles.


They cost more because they are not fake.
Nobody would pay full price for a fake cloned interface and cracked software...!


----------



## J4CKO

Mine has been dispatched, out of interest is it possible to code a new key through it ? or is that something I am best leaving to a pro ?


----------



## smiffy1019

Ive had mine for over a year now. Does the job. Well happy with it.


----------



## Sandy

J4CKO said:


> Mine has been dispatched, out of interest is it possible to code a new key through it ? or is that something I am best leaving to a pro ?


of you have the skc code then yes you can


----------



## WaynoTTV6

My one isn't working.

Won't find the car. Laptop keeps telling me, that the interface isn't found.

Appears to be a waste of money. I've tried all the changes and re-installing stuff, that I can, and still nothing.

My OBD port works with my generic scan tool, so know that is working.

I've emailed Total Diagnostics, and await their reply, but if they can't fix it, I'll be asking for my money back!!


----------



## Delta4

WaynoTTV6 said:


> My one isn't working.
> 
> Won't find the car. Laptop keeps telling me, that the interface isn't found.
> 
> Appears to be a waste of money. I've tried all the changes and re-installing stuff, that I can, and still nothing.
> 
> My OBD port works with my generic scan tool, so know that is working.
> 
> I've emailed Total Diagnostics, and await their reply, but if they can't fix it, I'll be asking for my money back!!


You maybe doing something wrong or tried downloading vcds again ? mine has played up recently but after a little faffing about it started working, see what happens whenever i try it again.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Delta4 said:


> WaynoTTV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My one isn't working.
> 
> Won't find the car. Laptop keeps telling me, that the interface isn't found.
> 
> Appears to be a waste of money. I've tried all the changes and re-installing stuff, that I can, and still nothing.
> 
> My OBD port works with my generic scan tool, so know that is working.
> 
> I've emailed Total Diagnostics, and await their reply, but if they can't fix it, I'll be asking for my money back!!
> 
> 
> 
> You maybe doing something wrong or tried downloading vcds again ? mine has played up recently but after a little faffing about it started working, see what happens whenever i try it again.
Click to expand...

Mate, I've reloaded it twice from the site. I've just uninstalled it all again. I'll wait for TD's response tomorrow, and see what's what.


----------



## Damob9k

You may have to fiddle with the virtual port settings, sometimes the baud rate defaults to a too high speed, try knocking it down a touch in the drop down.

Cheers
Damian


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Damob9k said:


> You may have to fiddle with the virtual port settings, sometimes the baud rate defaults to a too high speed, try knocking it down a touch in the drop down.
> 
> Cheers
> Damian


Damian,

Come again? Your talking gobbly **** to me mate :mrgreen:


----------



## Damob9k

> Come again? Your talking gobbly **** to me mate :mrgreen:


Sorry I do that sometimes 

What operating system are you running ? i'll do you some instructions (if yer like) < if that makes no sense to you .... I'll go get the big hammer :mrgreen:


----------



## Pukmeister

Wayne, have you cycled through all the port options eg COM1, COM2 etc ?

You need the cable plugged into the OBD port on the car and the ignition turned on, then load VCDS, select port and test.

On my netbook I plug into the first of three USB ports and select COM1.

If you get the interface to work, don't bother trying to autoscan the car until you have manually selected TT 8N from the drop down menu on top left, otherwise it won't scan.

I haven't tweaked my baud rate for the COM port but I think it should be 9600, my netbook is so slow anyway it all just works.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Damob9k said:


> Come again? Your talking gobbly **** to me mate :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I do that sometimes
> 
> What operating system are you running ? i'll do you some instructions (if yer like) < if that makes no sense to you .... I'll go get the big hammer :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Lol, yes please, just in case I'm missing something basic. I'm pretty clued up on computers, until they get intricate lol.

Thanks matey.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

Pukmeister said:


> Wayne, have you cycled through all the port options eg COM1, COM2 etc ?
> 
> You need the cable plugged into the OBD port on the car and the ignition turned on, then load VCDS, select port and test.
> 
> On my netbook I plug into the first of three USB ports and select COM1.
> 
> If you get the interface to work, don't bother trying to autoscan the car until you have manually selected TT 8N from the drop down menu on top left, otherwise it won't scan.
> 
> I haven't tweaked my baud rate for the COM port but I think it should be 9600, my netbook is so slow anyway it all just works.


Thanks Adam.

I'll retry it all again, and cycle through the ports until 'hopefully' they speak to eachother. I've been just using the USB box in the options tab on VCDS,

Is this a No No??


----------



## StuartDB

Sometimes the usb to port assignment get mucked up. Go into device manager without anything plugged in. Change the view to show hidden / disabled devices and then delete the com ports previously allocated. VCDS only supports 1-4 but device manager will keep adding numbers to the com port number.


----------



## WaynoTTV6

StuartDB said:


> Sometimes the usb to port assignment get mucked up. Go into device manager without anything plugged in. Change the view to show hidden / disabled devices and then delete the com ports previously allocated. VCDS only supports 1-4 but device manager will keep adding numbers to the com port number.


Stuart, my laptop doesn't display the ports in hidden items view. I can't see the tab there.

I'm running windows 8 too.


----------



## StuartDB

should be the same on windows 8.1 (why on earth didn't you update for free a year or so ago to windows 10? )


----------



## Tuscan12

Hopefully Total Diagnostics will get back to you with your support request.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaynoTTV6

StuartDB said:


> should be the same on windows 8.1 (why on earth didn't you update for free a year or so ago to windows 10? )
> 
> View attachment 1


Stuart, I did attempt the upgrade, but it had all types of issues, and so I returned to Win8.

However, that being said, Total Diagnostics have emailed me today, with a list of things to do, and then send them particular screen shots, for them to view.

Hopefully tomorrow, I'll have some good news and a system which I can use finally........I won't be beaten


----------



## TTKen

Hi did you get your version of VCDS working i have 18.2 here from TD and same issues, pinged them friday but not had a reply getting the dreaded no interface found when running the test.


----------



## benckj

After recommendations on this forum I just bought a cable & software from TD. Cable arrived but no software as stated in advert. I know its easy enough to download but I only try to use my laptop for car tuning and keep it off internet due to virus & firewall issues. Have emailed TD with no response. Not very impressed so far with coorespondance so I hate to think what they will be like if/when I have a real problem.


----------



## Sandy

He does usually get back to you but it's now weekend you'll probably have to wait till morning and he never sends out software but sends you a link on his webpage and then after you've downloaded it he deletes it or it stops working. Can't remember as it's been around 4 years nowsince I got mine but won't be buying from him again as I've found better and updatable ones.


----------



## benckj

Sandy said:


> He does usually get back to you but it's now weekend you'll probably have to wait till morning and he never sends out software but sends you a link on his webpage and then after you've downloaded it he deletes it or it stops working. Can't remember as it's been around 4 years nowsince I got mine but won't be buying from him again as I've found better and updatable ones.


That's disappointing as I thought this was one of the better VAG-COMM cables/software to use. It does state in his website that included in the package to what you will receive is;
_"1x license of VCDS V12.12 full version software- including drivers, download links and installation guide"_

I had hoped to get a CD or USB with software as I don't generally use my car laptop for connection on internet due to firewall & virus issues.


----------



## ReTTro fit

"That's disappointing as I thought this was one of the better VAG-COMM cables/software to use."

There is only ONE vcds / vagcom and that's by Ross tech 
ALL OTHER CABLES ARE CLONES.

"I had hoped to get a CD or USB with software as I don't generally use my car laptop for connection on internet due to firewall & virus issues"

ALL the software is FREE, the only reason he give you a download of a particular version is that what your clone cable will accept and will ONLY work on

If you update it you brick your cable


----------



## benckj

Im fine with that. Contacted seller and he is now sending copy of software so I will have the correct version to use with cable with no need to update.


----------



## TTKen

benckj said:


> After recommendations on this forum I just bought a cable & software from TD. Cable arrived but no software as stated in advert. I know its easy enough to download but I only try to use my laptop for car tuning and keep it off internet due to virus & firewall issues. Have emailed TD with no response. Not very impressed so far with coorespondance so I hate to think what they will be like if/when I have a real problem.


Hi there i managed to fix my problem today with the help from Alex at TDS, and in his defence he replied pretty quickly to my mail i pinged saturday responded lunchtime today. I have the 18.2 module and works great now. I had two issues, one was i missed the mail sent to me when my order was dispatched my fault. Secondly the install guide i was sent didnt mention where to download the vcdsloader.exe which he sent after my request for help.

Basically you will just get device not found error unless you launch VCDS with the vcdsloader.exe you copy into the Rosstech folder after install.

Any concerns ping me also i might be able to help with file locations or install links from TDS. Good luck have faith it works well and Alex is true to his word, and believe me im a cynical bastard


----------



## Sandy

Ah what the website says and what he does are two different things all together!. Also as said below the software will only work with your cable and no other cable and if you try and update the cable you will brick it!.


----------



## TTKen

Sandy said:


> Ah what the website says and what he does are two different things all together!. Also as said below the software will only work with your cable and no other cable and if you try and update the cable you will brick it!.


Agree absolutely there are limitations, although im quite used to the chinese clone world, same with grey import Hikvision CCCtv cameras from China dont flash them or it's brick central.

Just to add actually mine was working and now i have issues again argh hopefully reinstall works. But how much is a full blown version of Vagcom? 400sheets?


----------



## Sandy

TTKen said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah what the website says and what he does are two different things all together!. Also as said below the software will only work with your cable and no other cable and if you try and update the cable you will brick it!.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree absolutely there are limitations, although im quite used to the chinese clone world, same with grey import Hikvision CCCtv cameras from China dont flash them or it's brick central.
> 
> Just to add actually mine was working and now i have issues again argh hopefully reinstall works. But how much is a full blown version of Vagcom? 400sheets?
Click to expand...

A full version is around £350
Mine has been working fine for four years now but again it's one of Alex's Chinese copies even though he states these aren't cheap Chinese copies [smiley=bigcry.gif] the 00000 mean Chinese as a diagnostics friend from the states proved and has given me links to better ones that can be upgraded although I haven't purchased one yet as I don't need to. 
Hope you can get your one sorted


----------



## benckj

> Basically you will just get device not found error unless you launch VCDS with the vcdsloader.exe you copy into the Rosstech folder after install.


 This is something I didn't appreciate so thanks for the tip.

Once software arrives I'll give it a try on my lap top at work before bring home. Just can't download any programs as our internet is blocked using firewalls.


----------



## benckj

benckj said:


> Im fine with that. Contacted seller and he is now sending copy of software so I will have the correct version to use with cable with no need to update.


Thought seller was sending copy of software but simply re-sent the email with the links I already had. To tell you the truth he was a bit rude with his comments and really didn't offer to assist in any way or form. Just complained how the only people who leave reviews are those who have negative comments.

I still need to find a way to download and transfer onto my laptop for testing. Hope it works well as I'd hate to deal with Alex E should things not go according to plan.


----------



## efunc

efunc said:


> efunc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after a good year of using the 15.7.0 vcds from obd2soft on my MacBook Pro today it will no longer allow me to Autoscan or save any changes in coding. The system complains that I need a licensed copy to do that! Something must have changed. Either it timed out after a year, or it was the result of a silly oversight: last night I ran some scans, but forgot to disable wifi first. Nonetheless it performed fine. This morning I ran another autoscan, and cleared all my faults (having first disabled wifi). I then tried to code my new headlights, but it wouldn't save the code complaining I need a licensed copy for that! I then tried to Autoscan, and even that aborted halfway through because of the license issue.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this, and is there a way round it? Reinstall perhaps?? :?
> 
> 
> 
> To answer my own question; I looked for, and found, a deinstaller script in the ross-tech folder installed on my C Drive. Once I'd cleared out all the old program files I went back to my CD and reinstalled the original package. Within about 10 minutes I was back to where I started and in business again. So, if anyone ever falls foal of the s/w calling home via the internet, just clear it out and reinstall a fresh copy to reverse the update. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Ahhrghhh... how frustrating! My copy of 15.7.0 from obd2soft has worked more or less OK for 3 years, but the application no longer runs. It crashes and quits before even booting up. I've gone through the previous drill of running the deinstaller and removing it from my mac before resinstalling it again from the original CD several times now, but it doesn't want to run. I don't know if it's the cable or the app, but even if I don't plug the cable in the app crashes anyway without booting up. I guess something must have changed, or there is something in my system that I'm not clearing out when I'm running the deinstaller perhaps. Unfortunately obd2soft no longer sell this, or respond to enquiries about it.

Anyone have any ideas? Perhaps installing someone else's s/w? Beunhaas?


----------



## Beunhaas

efunc said:


> efunc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> efunc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after a good year of using the 15.7.0 vcds from obd2soft on my MacBook Pro today it will no longer allow me to Autoscan or save any changes in coding. The system complains that I need a licensed copy to do that! Something must have changed. Either it timed out after a year, or it was the result of a silly oversight: last night I ran some scans, but forgot to disable wifi first. Nonetheless it performed fine. This morning I ran another autoscan, and cleared all my faults (having first disabled wifi). I then tried to code my new headlights, but it wouldn't save the code complaining I need a licensed copy for that! I then tried to Autoscan, and even that aborted halfway through because of the license issue.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this, and is there a way round it? Reinstall perhaps?? :?
> 
> 
> 
> To answer my own question; I looked for, and found, a deinstaller script in the ross-tech folder installed on my C Drive. Once I'd cleared out all the old program files I went back to my CD and reinstalled the original package. Within about 10 minutes I was back to where I started and in business again. So, if anyone ever falls foal of the s/w calling home via the internet, just clear it out and reinstall a fresh copy to reverse the update. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhrghhh... how frustrating! My copy of 15.7.0 from obd2soft has worked more or less OK for 3 years, but the application no longer runs. It crashes and quits before even booting up. I've gone through the previous drill of running the deinstaller and removing it from my mac before resinstalling it again from the original CD several times now, but it doesn't want to run. I don't know if it's the cable or the app, but even if I don't plug the cable in the app crashes anyway without booting up. I guess something must have changed, or there is something in my system that I'm not clearing out when I'm running the deinstaller perhaps. Unfortunately obd2soft no longer sell this, or respond to enquiries about it.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Perhaps installing someone else's s/w? Beunhaas?
Click to expand...

Pm send


----------



## torqueit

Anyone know anything about their TOAD product?

https://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/toad/


----------



## Ganja47

sounds shady to be honest. If you want to do lots of different makes/models I'd rather go for a cloned Delphi interface.
I've been using mine very successful on the TT and my wife's Chevrolet and a few of my mates cars. you'll get 2016 Delphi and 2018 WOW software with it.
got mine from these guys https://cartruckdiagnostictools.co.uk/collections/all


----------



## torqueit

Ganja47 said:


> sounds shady to be honest.


Agree, and the more I dug around last night, the shadier it got. I think I'd rather keep Ross Tech going, so will either buy a used interface off eBay and register if I need support or just get one of the new ones.


----------



## David C

Ganja47 said:


> sounds shady to be honest


Do they do anything that ISN'T shady & fake?


----------



## David C

torqueit said:


> Ganja47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds shady to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, and the more I dug around last night, the shadier it got. I think I'd rather keep Ross Tech going, so will either buy a used interface off eBay and register if I need support or just get one of the new ones.
Click to expand...

Used ones on eBay are highly likely to be fake.
Amazon full of fake VCDS too....

Buy direct from Ross Tech or one of their official distributors.


----------



## Ganja47

David C said:


> Ganja47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds shady to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> Do they do anything that ISN'T shady & fake?
Click to expand...

yeah but this one is extra shady. all reviews were pointing out the exact details from their website and nothing more. the guys on ASN were suspecting it's a collection of free and cracked software in one frontend adapted to their interface. I'd rather go with cloned hex-can or delphi any time over this stuff


----------

